# Why is net.br0 trying to start?

## eborg

I am getting this message when booting a diskless node. I do not have a net.br0 link within /etc/runlevels/boot, nor do I have a br interfaced configured within /etc/conf.d/net, so I'm still not sure why it's trying to start. I do have 802.1d bridging configured in the kernel.

Any thoughts?

```
* Bringing up interface br0

*   ERROR: interface br0 does not exist

*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

*   ERROR: net.br0 failed to start

*   ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.br0 would not start

```

----------

## charles17

 *eborg wrote:*   

> I am getting this message when booting a diskless node. I do not have a net.br0 link within /etc/runlevels/boot, nor do I have a br interfaced configured within /etc/conf.d/net, so I'm still not sure why it's trying to start. I do have 802.1d bridging configured in the kernel.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sounds like your computer tried starting netmount. To remove it:

```
# /etc/init.d/netmount stop && rc-update del netmount
```

Then again check rc-config show --all.

----------

## eborg

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Sounds like your computer tried starting netmount. To remove it:
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/netmount stop && rc-update del netmount
> ```
> ...

 

Well, it is a diskless node which mounts it's file system from an NFSv4 export from the main node. The boot process ends up w/ the following, so I am unable to yet login to the console. 

```
INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

And therefore rc-update isn't an option. And even if it were, / is read-only. My RW's are tmpfs's. Any adjustments to /etc/runlevels is done manually w/ sym links. Besides, I believe I require netmount. I actually have a few other errors afterwards, but I'm taking it one error at a time.

----------

## charles17

Can you chroot into that box?  Then set rc_interactive="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and on beginning of reboot press I to get into the interactive mode.

There you will see which service starts the br0 crap.

----------

## szatox

try '/etc/init.d/net.br0 needsme'

Also, it provides net, needed by quite a few daemons, so if you set rc_br0_provide=" !net" those services will no longer start it.  Not 100% sure about exact variable name, but you certainly get the point.

----------

